# my new Refractometer !!!



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

so im sick of loosing hydrometers and breaking them 
so i headed to jl to buy yet anothher (my 6th one in 2 years of salt water )
and well i kinda go side tracked after picking up a coral i got this !Salinity Refractometer

it honestly makes testing fun. my new toy haha

any way also thought id jot down 5 ways to break a hydrometer 
1. step on it 
2. leave it in the tank for about 2 weeks and have coral line grow on it. by trying to get it out i cracked it 
3. loose it 
4.melt it .put it under ur mh for a few hours had to replace the glass to lol
5.and finaly i had left salt in it. i let it soak (didnt work) so i boiled it and now it doesnt test accurately

im hoping that because this one is more expensive i take beter care of it


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh boy, u sure have had your share of them lol I still have the plastic one I bought I believe in 2009 then I bought this one u just got from certain bad influence in this forum  and this is what I use now


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

haha yep i hate buying things twice let alone 5 times

o well its all a learning curve


----------

